# Instalando gentoo glib-2.22.5 emake failed (solucionado)

## kalmath

Hola

Instalando gentoo en la parte del manual  emerge syslog-ng, me emerge el paquete glib y me da el siguiente error:

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/glib-2.22.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.22.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.22.5:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.22.5 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3039:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/glib-2.22.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/glib-2.22.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.22.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.22.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.22.5/work/glib-2.22.5'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```

sysresccd boot # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32.10-std150-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.10-std150-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 Jul 2010 13:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

En otro post parecido venia como fallo un error de profile, pero creo que lo tengo bien.Last edited by kalmath on Fri Jul 16, 2010 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kalmath

Indagando un poco por google he encontrado la solución en el foro ingles de gentoo que posteaba un link a esta dirección:

http://www.sysresccd.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2724

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.22.5/temp/build.log'. 

 

leete el archivo build.log que está en el directorio que ves arriba, el error que da suele estar al final del archivo un poco antes del  die emake failed, puede ser alguna libreria que no encuentra o cualquier otra cosa, en todo caso revisalo que es casi seguro que ves a que es debido el error.

----------

